# Red Vertical Line on my LCD monitor screen



## Munchie5101 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a thin thread-like red line running vertically on my 19 inch Viewsonic LCD monitor screen about an inch from the left edge of my screen. I rebooted with F8 and went to the VGA mode but the line is still there. I did an Auto Image Adjust on the monitor but the line is still there. How can I remove the red line from my computer screen?

Larry


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Afternoon Larry, try your monitor on another system and see if the problem remains.
That will hopefully determine if it is the monitor or the machine.
I have never seen that problem previously.
qldit.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It could be an electronic failure of the "column driver" within the display electronics in the monitor.

If the line is not there in the initial booting process, before windows loads, then it could be driver related, but my guess is a failure in the monitor at this stage.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have to agree with kiwiguy, this has all the signs of a hardware failure in the LCD monitor.


----------



## Munchie5101 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. It seems like this problem is with my LCD monitor. My service plan on it expired last month which always seems to be the case. How can I fix this problem?

Larry


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It's not something you can fix yourself (on the assumption that by asking you are not likely to be an electronics technician with the required diagnostic repair equipment)

Its unlikely to even be fixable by component level replacement, the SMD component replacement (Surface Mount Devices) would require a major investment in equipment. Most likely the offending circuit board would be replaced in it's entirety, providing it is an economic operation to do so.

Otherwise a replacement monitor would be the answer.

Only a Viewsonic service agent could advise however.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Repairing a monitor is always a good question and lately I have been seeing more and more Viewsonics doing this kind of thing and 19" seems to be the ones that do it. With today's lcd prices what they are, it hardly pays to repair usually unless you have a local guy who is knowledgeable and reasonable. How old is the monitor?


----------

